# leg press for keeping/building mass



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

*after yet another lower back injury from squats,(mri showed narrowing l4,l5) some time ago ive decided when rehabbed from this that im going to wise up and do leg press instead-anyone have experience of doing this as main leg ex instaed of squats?- i read dorians book and he did this afer hip trouble,i will miss squats but have to listen to body now*


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Paul S doesn't squat due to injury, he posted a couple of leg workouts a few days ago!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/25966-try-these-routines-legs.html


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah i do leg presses as one of may main leg builders due to my knees being fooked!..... i feel my legs are coming along good... the other main leg builder i use is hack squats..


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

cheers guys-looking forward to being rehabbed then will hit the leg press and gradually build up the weight


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think quite a few top amateurs don't do conventional squats. I mainly do hack squats now rather than conventional squats. I still do fronts, and sissy squats also


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I dont used the squat rack anymore. Knees are ****ed

Leg press and dumbell squat is what i do now and my legs are looking in great shape.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Squats, squats & more squats for me.

Lunges are another fantastic mass-builder IMO.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I've got an unstable segment at L5 - leg press actually aggravates that injury far more than squats do. I've never been a fan of the leg press, just feels un-natural for me.

I wouldn't be discrouaged too much mate, your health is number 1 priority. As already said, just look at Paul S. He has monster legs.

Does this mean deads are gone too?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

yep i reckon,tried to reintroduce deads last year and gradually went from 60-100k once there thought id keep the reps high-and on about 12 0f 20 rep set twang! was squint for couple of weeks with spasms-couldnt stand next day-literally, so from now on prone back raises,stretching,hypers when ready, and crunches/side bends and core stuff superman ,plank etc see how it goes,cant afford injury as affects work capability big time


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

I rarely squat now due to knee & back probs, not that my legs are anything to get excited about though (mind you, I'd be a little worried if the guys on here started gettign excited about my legs. I'd expect it of Leeston  , but not the rest of you).

Trying to do deads again now. Only doing partial SLDL's & working slowly up to a target of 100-120kg max. Last year I wanted to ty & achieve 180, but I know this is never going to happen now.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

SCJP - remember Paul from Nottingham? I reckon he'd get very excited about your legs!

What problems do you have with your knees? I had an ACL reconstruction a few years ago and now I'm back up to squatting around 120kg after a back injury, I can feel my knee started to complain. I'm getting Glucoseamine and Fish Oils down me like there's no tomorrow...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i only really do Leg press for mass on my quads they are not that bad....


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks paul will do same-going to miss squat hopefully be able to replicate ache in legs without loading spine


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

invisiblekid said:


> What problems do you have with your knees? I had an ACL reconstruction a few years ago and now I'm back up to squatting around 120kg after a back injury, I can feel my knee started to complain. I'm getting Glucoseamine and Fish Oils down me like there's no tomorrow...


Just a fairly sharp pain in the knee cap, especially noticeable when going up/down stairs or getting up from the throne.

Bought a supply of glucosamine & cissus a few weeks ago. It will be interesting to see if they help at all.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

SCJP said:


> Just a fairly sharp pain in the knee cap, especially noticeable when going up/down stairs or getting up from the throne.
> 
> Bought a supply of glucosamine & cissus a few weeks ago. It will be interesting to see if they help at all.


If you rested the accelarator more then you'd have less pressure on your knee, thus helping sort the problem out, also the less harder braking would in turn be kinder to your knee.....lol:love:

Sorry, couldn't resist it speedy


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> If you rested the accelarator more then you'd have less pressure on your knee, thus helping sort the problem out, also the less harder braking would in turn be kinder to your knee


Thanks for the advice, but it's actually my left knee - must be due to having to shift down a gear all the time 'cos of all those bloody truckers suddenly pulling out in front of me.:tongue10:

:bolt:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol, good hit mate......


----------

